# Traditional Shoot - 21st Annual Royal Oak Archers Oakland Count



## ROA ARCHERS (Jun 16, 2011)

Royal Oak Archers TRADITIONAL ARCHERY 3D SHOOT. GET OUTSIDE HAVE SOME FUN

GREAT COURSE
find us at royaloakarchers.com located in Lake Orion
3D Shoot
ARCHERY FUN -

APRIL 17, 18, 19, 2020
30 3D targets $20 per Archer
TRADITIONAL ARCHERY EQUIPMENT !
Registration: FRIDAY AFTERNOON, SATURDAY 8am til 5pm and SUNDAY 9am-- 2:00PM
Lunch available
targets to shoot for ONLY $30 for 30 targets or ONE DAY PASS is $15 - cheap family fun
Contacts:2486939799
Clubhouse
Check out our website at . . . GOOGLE royal oak archers its in Lake Orion

Royal Oak Archers -- 2762 Orion Rd., Oakland Twp., MI 48363

Please join us to support archery - target and bow hunters welcome


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

looking forward to it,,just hope this virus doesn't get it cancelled


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wouldn’t count on this. Please keep us posted as the date approaches. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

